# Applying for tax file number



## marios (Jun 28, 2012)

I am on a tourist visa but getting ready to apply for spouse visa. Will applying for a tax file number jeopardize my tourist visa status?


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I might just be ignorant here, but why would you already need a TFN if you are still on a Tourist Visa? Why not wait until your Bridging Visa and/or Spouse Visa kicks in, you won't be allowed to work until then anyway?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> I might just be ignorant here, but why would you already need a TFN if you are still on a Tourist Visa? Why not wait until your Bridging Visa and/or Spouse Visa kicks in, you won't be allowed to work until then anyway?


Don't even think about it......

The computers know that you do not have permission to work in Australia....
One of the first questions you need to answer for a TFN is giving your passport number....this is then checked to make sure you have entered Australia.

There is a computer link from ATO (tax office) to Immigration that will cross-match all applicants.....so you will be flagged as potential illegal worker.

Be safe as you can be fined & deported if caught as an illegal worker.

Just wait until you have the permission to work from the spouse visa and do it legally - you will sleep better at night!

Good luck.


----------

